
Russia’s ‘Right to Be Forgotten’ Bill Comes into Effect - kushti
https://www.rt.com/politics/327681-russia-internet-delete-personal/
======
im_down_w_otp
Countdown to when these provisions are used by the Russian state to
"disappear" people and completely remove them from the last place where their
mark on the world previously couldn't be easily expunged?

~~~
kushti
"Disappear" people by a court decision? Whaat?

